# I think I'm totally bricked?



## jrfaulkin (Sep 28, 2011)

My TF300 is unlocked. I installed the new JB and then I was trying to install CWM. I used fastboot to push it to the device. When I rebooted, holding down the volume button, It came up to the menu with RCK, USB, etc. I selected wipe data by accident. It sat there for a while saying it was going to wipe and go into the boot loader. After a while I shut it off thinking it was hung. Now when I power on the device I get only the ASUS startup screen. Volume up or down don't affect the mode. It just says "The Device is Unlocked" at the top, and the static ASUS logo in the middle. When I plug in the USB to my Windows 7 computer I get nothing in the device listing. I can't even fully turn the device off. Holding power for a few seconds, it goes off, and then it comes right back on by itself.

I think I'm totally bricked, right? It won't even go into APX mode it appears.


----------



## jrfaulkin (Sep 28, 2011)

Actually, I CAN get it to APX mode, and it is recognized by my PC. Anybody know if NvFlash is working on this yet?


----------



## gchild320 (Jun 13, 2012)

I think you have to set up nvflash before a brick. You get this fixed?

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


----------



## Xsoldier2000 (Nov 17, 2011)

Same boat as you, have you gotten anywhere?
I had Unlocked the device, had TWRP as recovery and was running cleanROM 1.2. So I downloaded cleanROM 2.5 (JB) and put that on my SD card. I also read that I needed TWRP 2.2.2.0 to load it. 
So I downloaded and fastbooted TWRP 2.2.2.0 ICS.blob, recovery flashed ok and was able to install cleanROM. Upon reboot, it just bootlooped. 

So I figured I needed TWRP 2.2.2.0 JB.blob. I fastboot installed that with no problem but when I rebooted to fastboot mode, I stupidly selected to wipe data from there and now the tablet bootloops with no option for the fastboot. when I try to hold down the power and volume down key the device states "Android cardhu-user bootloader (2.10 e) released by "US_ePad-9.4.3.30-20120604" A03 checking for Android ota revovery" then goes to Booting recovery kernal image.

NO ADB or Fastboot Access, only APX.

Did I kill it?


----------

